# Miter Saw Station with fold down supports



## mtnjak (Jan 16, 2010)

I had this idea for a new miter station design. I have a small garage nook shop that's shared with vehicles so space is limited. This design gives me a little more walking room when not in use. I designed the fence size to be compatible with a Kreg Trak kit. The fence is removable via wingnuts if I need to remove all fences in order to cut an extra wide board. I plan to use the spaces below the benches for wood storage and scrap.


----------



## bluethundra (Mar 1, 2016)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------

